# How to make Liquid body wash scent long-lasting ?



## Adian (May 20, 2020)

So recently I started to make my own liquid body wash. However I realize that whenever I do testing of the end product , it lathers well and everything. Additionally , I  use about 5% Fragrance. However , I notice that the  fragrance doesn't last as long after using it. Can anyone suggest what I can possibly add to the body to use as perhaps a "fixative" or Clay or Cornstarch to make the scent long lasting after a bath?


----------



## moodymama (May 21, 2020)

I think some fragrances stick after using and some don't. I know lavender in my liquid soap sticks and I can smell it long after I've used it. Orange patchouli from NS sticks well too. Other than that soap is a rinse off product and you might be better off making a scented body oil, or body butter to get the fragrance to stay on your body. I take fractionated coconut oil and mix in a fragrance and use it as a moisturizer.  

I think commercial body washes use phthalates to help the fragrance stick after the shower is done.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 21, 2020)

Unfortunately, the scent isn't going to stick around.  This was discussed about CP soap in the last couple days  The only scents that may stick around for a short time are the ones with heavy notes like patchouli, musks etc..  Fragrances that are geared towards men seem to stick a bit compared to the others.


----------



## lsg (May 21, 2020)

The fragrance may be lasting on your skin longer than you think.  After a while, our noses get immune to a fragrance, (olfactory adaptation ).  Others my pick up the scent that you can't smell.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 21, 2020)

Here's another recent thread on this topic -- No Scent Remains after Use


----------



## Adian (Jun 19, 2020)

Thank you so much guys for contributing your knowledge. But what I want to ask is that I've heard of people adding different types of starches to CP Soap, is it possible to add it to Liquid Soap in small quantity? I was told that Starches can contribute to fragrance longevity( still smell after few minutes of taking a shower . Would you recommend it or not?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 19, 2020)

Adian said:


> Thank you so much guys for contributing your knowledge. But what I want to ask is that I've heard of people adding different types of starches to CP Soap, is it possible to add it to Liquid Soap in small quantity? I was told that Starches can contribute to fragrance longevity( still smell after few minutes of taking a shower . Would you recommend it or not?



I've personally never found that to be true or  nor did it work for me.   I've tried adding clays, cornstarch etc and didn't notice scents lasted any better.    I wouldn't try it in liquid soap as it may clog your pumps/caps and be a bit scratchy.  

Soap just will not leave much scent on the skin.  I have a couple that will last for some time they are pretty strong and mainly men's fragrances.   I could smell it on my ex-husband for some time after he showered.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 19, 2020)

In liquid soap, anything that is a powder is very likely to settle out. If the powder is fine enough, it might be a long time before it settles, but I'd say it's still more likely to settle out than stay permanently suspended.

Another problem with adding _starch _to liquid soap is you're adding a source of food for microbes to the soap. Anything that adds carbohydrates or proteins -- aloe juice, milk, and your starch -- could cause trouble with bacterial or fungal growth. I don't recommend this.

I agree with Shari (shunt) that most fragrance in soap doesn't last. For one thing, it's not as concentrated as the fragrance in cologne. For another, a lot of the fragrance in soap washes off because of the nature of soap. IMO, if you want the fragrance to stay on the skin longer, make a cologne or lotion or other product that stays on the skin. Fragrances that last a little longer on the skin tend to be ones from woods and spices. Floral fragrances ... not so much.

Also, if you think about it -- a "fixative" such as a clay or starch is supposed to absorb the fragrance into its structure and release it more slowly into the open air. The idea of using a fixative to prolong the scent in soap makes theoretical sense, but, like Shari, I'm skeptical about this. 

But assuming this idea actually does work, I'm not sure a fixative would help to transfer that fragrance to the skin. You need the fixative to stick to the skin, right? Or you need the fixative to instantly release the fragrance once the product is used for bathing. Is there any reason to think starch or clay actually does that?

IMO, the use of a fixative might work against your desire for more fragrance on the skin after washing. All those particles with all that fragrance are much more likely to rinse off the skin.


----------



## Megan (Jun 19, 2020)

The reason soaps in stores make your skin smell has a lot to do with the use of pthalates in their products. I think a big reason that people make their own soaps tends to be avoiding ingredients like these.


----------



## amd (Jun 19, 2020)

To get scent to stick to your skin, make a body spray or perfume stick. Expecting scent to remain in a wash-off product seems contradictory.


----------



## Chappyk (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi Aiden, I was wondering if you would share your recipe with me for your body wash? I'm new and can't seem to find any recipes.  Thank you


----------

